# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Automatically stopping alarm clock???

## Jamesonrocks

So I am attempting the CANWILD (custom alarm noise wake induced lucid dream). But in order to do it I need an alarm that will stop by itself after like 3 seconds. I don't have a computer in my room so I can't use the one that the guy gave a link to. Is there any iPod app that has an alarm that stops after like 3 seconds??? I tryed the reminder one but I slept through the noise.. Help????

----------


## MoonSpoon

bumping for the automatic stopping computer alarm clock.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

alarm clock bud on appstore, its free

----------


## dutchraptor

Here's a few that have that function ; Chronolite, 12,24 alarm and auto shutoff alarm clock. Good luck with Canwilding, ever tried Deilding?

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

> Here's a few that have that function ; Chronolite, 12,24 alarm and auto shutoff alarm clock. Good luck with Canwilding, ever tried Deilding?



 can-wild is a deild with an alarm...

----------


## Exosomnia

www[dot]alarmclockbud[dot]com is the app which I use. been trying this technique (crazyinsanes wild tut) since yesterday but keep waking up and moving because of the alarm :S

----------


## SydTheCat

I use chronology app on my iPad. Works great. You can choose the sound, and how many times to repeat.
Also you create multiple timers.

----------


## dutchraptor

Oh sorry, i didnt realise that, I guess that means i have canwilded a good few times lol  ::D:  . I use chronolite, its free. I just set it to a 6 hour timer and pick the harp noise, works great

----------


## embrace

I feel you there...Happened to me as well.

----------


## HumanDoing

This is exactly what I'm looking for, but all the alarms mentioned here aren't available in the dutch store and I can't download them from the U.S. Store..
Does anyone know any european alternatives? I've been searching the web for like an hour!
All the alarms are complicated but without auto-shutoff option, how hard is it to make that :p

Only one I could find is the 'auto-shutoff alarm clock' from RustyBrick for 5, but the auto shutoff option goes from 10 sec to 50seconds, i'm looking for like 3 seconds

----------


## xxPhoebusxx

You can download the alarm patterns as an mp3 as well. Just set an alarm to wake up the first time, put in your headphones and good to go.

----------


## jtn98

I had a free app a few months ago called "Alarm Clock Xtreme Free" (or something close to that) where you could set a time limit on how long the alarm rang. It was pretty nice. I originally downloaded it because a fellow lucid dreamer at school told me about it, but I never got around to using it to induce LDs. Seems like it would've come in handy for MILD or WILD attempts.

----------


## jtn98

Downloaded it from the Google Play Store btw

----------


## gab

_Old thread. If needed, make a new one in Lucid aids._

----------

